# Cold sores



## happydog (Jul 4, 2016)

I have never had cold sores until about a month ago and have now had two in a row.  So I went to Boots to get some cold sore ointment as I think another one is on the way.  The pharmacist was busy but the shop assistant said that I cannot use cold sore ointment without the agreement of my doctor because I have diabetes.  She said I should go to see the doctor.  Seems a bit of an overkill?  Anyone else had this?


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2016)

happydog said:


> I have never had cold sores until about a month ago and have now had two in a row.  So I went to Boots to get some cold sore ointment as I think another one is on the way.  The pharmacist was busy but the shop assistant said that I cannot use cold sore ointment without the agreement of my doctor because I have diabetes.  She said I should go to see the doctor.  Seems a bit of an overkill?  Anyone else had this?


I'm afraid I buy stuff from pharmacies where I'm not known, and I don't mention the D word! I once got refused eye drops, and was told to see my doctor. Well, the eye complaint really didn't warrant a doctor's visit, I went home and bathed it in salt water,it cleared up, and saved my money.
Incidentally, I've had cold sores since I had a coffee in a dodgy dive in London when I was in my twenties, once you've picked up the virus, they tend to recur, but mine are nowhere near as horrible as they used to be, so I guess your body builds up immunity. I find Zovirax shortens the life of a cold sore, but doesn't zap it completely. Toothpaste is supposed to work just as well, and tea tree oil.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 4, 2016)

Robin said:


> I'm afraid I buy stuff from pharmacies where I'm not known, and I don't mention the D word! I once got refused eye drops, and was told to see my doctor. Well, the eye complaint really didn't warrant a doctor's visit, I went home and bathed it in salt water,it cleared up, and saved my money.
> Incidentally, I've had cold sores since I had a coffee in a dodgy dive in London when I was in my twenties, once you've picked up the virus, they tend to recur, but mine are nowhere near as horrible as they used to be, so I guess your body builds up immunity. I find Zovirax shortens the life of a cold sore, but doesn't zap it completely. Toothpaste is supposed to work just as well, and tea tree oil.


Must admit I omit to mention the D aswell. Once knew I had cystitis, went to.chemist for something for it, asked what medication I was on, stupidly told them, "oh can't give you that you'll have to go to GP" do they know I wouldn't get appointment til the twelth of never! Sometimes you just need to take responsibilty for your own health. BTW, happydog, I have suffered from coldsores since I was a teenager, I have always sworn by Blisteeze, now Bliztex,  or summat like that. Hope that's not you for life now, keep lips slathered with SPF lip balm, Nivea is good. The sun, wind, and stress cause mine.


----------



## DaveB (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm afraid Boots was talking rubbish. I have cold sores and use acyclovir ointment. Ignore any other ointment that says it dries the sore up etc; it won't. I'm not aware of any evidence that the use of acyclovir is contra-indicated with diabetes which is 'merely' (!) raised blood sugar.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2016)

I've never been refused it at my own pharmacy who all know 100% I'm diabetic.

Tea Tree oil is brill but sheet! it stings, neat.

The jolly old herpes virus generally is terribly tenacious and diabetics are extra prone to it - as I was once told by a doctor when I had to discuss other warts with him.


----------



## happydog (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for your replies.  I will try the tee tree oil.  I thought that this response from Boods was not based on the facts.  Trophywench I have also now been told that diabetes makes us more prone to this virus and that stress activates it once you have it   Sorry to say that now that I have to care for my husband full-time I do get a bit stressed at times, especially on days when he is less well.  I think that this is possibly why my BGs are worse than they were because I have not changed eating habits and get enough exercise.  Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## trophywench (Jul 5, 2016)

Well the important thing is - you have recognised what you are doing that 'wasn't the best plan' - as my DSN used to say, rather than 'That was stupid' LOL

But it really is in everyone's interest to stop doing whatever, isn't it?  Plus of course, you will feel better all round if you do look after yourself.

YOU take No 1 slot now.


----------

